# Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank



## leonblack08

The Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The G suffix is abbreviated for Gai in Chinese or simply Modified.

All Bangladesh Army Type 59/69/79 MBTs are being upgraded to this new standard at present locally at the Armys Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.

The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:

 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
 Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
 Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
 Modern fire control system
 Combat data link
 Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
 NBC suite
 1,200 hp diesel engine
 Thermal sights
 Semi-automatic loader
 Laser warning receiver
 Laser range finder
 Range of new ammunition
 Fire fighting equipment
 Communications equipment
 Navigation equipment + GPS
 Jamming equipment

The first batch of Type 69 Mk. II G main battle tanks participated in the Independence Day parade at the national parade square, located in Tejgaon, Dhaka.

Modernisation of the Type 69 tanks were a milestone in the history of the Bangladesh Army as it demonstrated the capability of its engineers who were successfully able to convert an ageing platform to a modern tank capable of combat against all tanks in the enemys inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## leonblack08

I was wondering does these tanks stand any chance against Al-Khalid or Arjun tanks?


----------



## leonblack08

for some strange reason links are not working,sorry about that.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Thanks for the informative post.

So do you know how many of these tanks BD army has?


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Wow, so does our forum has an automatic mechanism to efface the names of other forums even in URLs?

leon, don't you have links to sites other than forums?

Anyway, my first guess is that the update brings it to the same class as AK. AZ has only a 730bhp engine but this heavier gai tank has a 1200bhp one. But the quality of the FCS and the armour are the decisive factors.

The interesting thing is the 120mm gun. Is it western or a chinese knockoff of the german gun? China itself doesn't use 120mm.

The nice thing about the deal is that BD industry is doing it itself.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Looks like a good comparison to our Zarrar.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

How effective is it in Battle conditions and how does it compare to other tanks in this range?


----------



## Beskar

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Anyway, my first guess is that the update brings it to the same class as AK.



Wow dude. You're comparing that to Al-Khalid? lol. What have you been smoking dude? Could i have some too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

How much does an AK cost in comparison to the Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank? What enhancements does the AK have?


----------



## Imran Khan

MBI Munshi said:


> How much does an AK cost in comparison to the Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank? What enhancements does the AK have?



its hart you but you can't compeare a tank wich made in 60s and a tank wich makes in 2000s.first of all type-69 and copy of type-90 is not same even its type-69 mk2000000000.secend alkhalid has world letest eqepmnt wich you can see only armor is 600mm wich is world no1 armor this time.you can read clearly whats alkhalid is.

*Specifications 
Weight 48 tonnes 
Length 10.07 m 
Width 3.50 m 
Height 2.40 m 
Crew 3 

Armour 600 mm ERA, composite, & RHAe[1] 
Primary
armament 125 mm smoothbore gun 
Secondary
armament 12.7 mm antiaircraft, 7.62 mm coaxial machine guns 
Engine 12-cylinder diesel model 6TD-2
1,200 hp (895 kW) 
Power/weight 26 hp/tonne 
Transmission torsion-bar 
Operational
range 500 km 
Speed 72 km/h *




*type-69 mkll

Specifications 
Weight 36.7 tonnes[1] 
Length 6.24 m (Hull)[1] 
Width 3.3 m[1] 
Height 2.80 m 
Crew 4 
Armor 203 mm 
Primary
armament 100/105 mm rifled tank gun 
Secondary
armament 7.62 mm coaxial and bow machine guns, 12.7 mm antiaircraft machine gun 
Engine diesel
580 hp[1] (430 kW) 
Power/weight 15.8 hp/tonne[1] 
Suspension torsion-bar 
Speed 50 km/h[1] *







its looks baby tank in front of new tanks


----------



## Imran Khan

*now see this is compeare

alkhalid = type-69 mkll

Weight 48 tonnes = Weight 36.7 tonnes 


Length 10.07 m = Length 6.24 m 


Width 3.50 m = Width 3.3 m


Height 2.80 m = Height 2.40 m


crew 3 = Crew 4 


Armour 600 mm ERA, composite, & RHAe = Armor 203 mm 


125 mm smoothbore gun = 100/105 mm rifled tank gun 


Engine 1,200 hp 6TD-2 = Engine diesel 580 hp

Speed 72 km/h = Speed 50 km/h* 

*NBC Protection: Yes = no


Max Rate of Fire 8 rounds per minute = ?

Nightvision: Yes = no*


any one thing between two is even same


----------



## Beskar

MBI Munshi said:


> How much does an AK cost in comparison to the Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank? What enhancements does the AK have?



I can't believe you asked for detailed differences


----------



## Imran Khan

cost is alkhalid 4mn$ per unit

type-69 unit cost is $ 1.36 million


----------



## BanglaBhoot

bezerk86 said:


> I can't believe you asked for detailed differences



I'm a lawyer not a military expert ......

I surprised that the MOD in BD is purchasing these when we can afford to buy more expensive tanks. If the AK is $4 million BD could easily purchase 30 of these. 

What the hell is my government doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Thanks for the informative post.
> 
> So do you know how many of these tanks BD army has?



As far as I know BD has a total of 450 tanks but not all of them are type 69.There are type 59 tanks which are also undergoing upgrades.When completed those can be compared with Al Zarar.Army is considering upgrades of old tanks over procurement of new tanks.
T 54/55 tanks are being converted to self propelled howeitzers by the army engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

MBI Munshi said:


> I'm a lawyer not a military expert ......
> 
> I surprised that the MOD in BD is purchasing these when we can afford to buy more expensive tanks. If the AK is $4 million BD could easily purchase 30 of these.
> 
> What the hell is my government doing?



I thought that since you're on a Pakistani "Defence" forum, you'd have the slightest information regarding our MBT.

As for buying the tanks, you guys are more than welcome. But i'm sure the Government would prefer to focus more on the Natural Disaster budget rather than expanding the military. Besides, if you guys are ever in trouble, your allies would be there for you


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I'm a lawyer not a military expert ......
> 
> I surprised that the MOD in BD is purchasing these when we can afford to buy more expensive tanks. If the AK is $4 million BD could easily purchase 30 of these.
> 
> What the hell is my government doing?



Bangladesh rejected Al-Khalid as it does not match the requirements for BD.As far as I can think because of the terrain in BD is different than Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

> Bangladesh rejected Al-Khalid as it does not match the requirements for BD



any link bro as we know pakistan never offer for alkhalid but for alzarars.if you have any link of your claim i will thankfull to you.


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> any link bro as we know pakistan never offer for alkhalid but for alzarars.if you have any link of your claim i will thankfull to you.



Brother the link is from another forum.So I can't give the link.I will look for more solid link and then notify you.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Imran Khan

leonblack08 said:


> Brother the link is from another forum.So I can't give the link.I will look for more solid link and then notify you.



i think pakistan offer kuait and saudia arbia and sudan UAE egept show intreast.bangladeh army cheaf visit before 3 month and reqest for upgrade t-59 as alzarar.with other agreemnts of small arms and anti tank missle bakter shiken anti air craft missle anza mk2.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

bezerk86 said:


> I thought that since you're on a Pakistani "Defence" forum, you'd have the slightest information regarding our MBT.
> 
> As for buying the tanks, you guys are more than welcome. But i'm sure the Government would prefer to focus more on the Natural Disaster budget rather than expanding the military. Besides, if you guys are ever in trouble, your allies would be there for you



I was aware of the AK but not about the Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank. 

I have a general idea about military matters but I think everyone should know a little bit about everything. Thats why I am on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

I


> have a general idea about military matters but I think everyone should know a little bit about everything. Thats why I am on this forum.



you always welcome munshi bhai.i will try my best for answer any qes of members.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> As far as I know BD has a total of 450 tanks but not all of them are type 69.There are type 59 tanks which are also undergoing upgrades.When completed those can be compared with Al Zarar.Army is considering upgrades of old tanks over procurement of new tanks.
> T 54/55 tanks are being converted to self propelled howeitzers by the army engineers.



Bangladesh has 450 tanks!!!! 

Thats news to me. We should now purchase new stuff and stop upgrading.


----------



## Beskar

leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh rejected Al-Khalid as it does not match the requirements for BD.As far as I can think because of the terrain in BD is different than Pakistan.



From what i remember, Al Khalid was never for sale to Bangladesh in the first place. But i MIGHT be wrong. Any reliable source?

Thank you.


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


>



These are old pics bro,here are the upgraded ones.You distinguish between them yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> *now see this is compeare
> 
> alkhalid = type-69 mkll
> 
> Weight 48 tonnes = Weight 36.7 tonnes
> 
> 
> Length 10.07 m = Length 6.24 m
> 
> 
> Width 3.50 m = Width 3.3 m
> 
> 
> Height 2.80 m = Height 2.40 m
> 
> 
> crew 3 = Crew 4
> 
> 
> Armour 600 mm ERA, composite, & RHAe = Armor 203 mm
> 
> 
> 125 mm smoothbore gun = 100/105 mm rifled tank gun
> 
> 
> Engine 1,200 hp 6TD-2 = Engine diesel 580 hp
> 
> Speed 72 km/h = Speed 50 km/h*
> 
> *NBC Protection: Yes = no
> 
> 
> Max Rate of Fire 8 rounds per minute = ?
> 
> Nightvision: Yes = no*
> 
> 
> any one thing between two is even same



you compared it with the older version.comparing with the new version takes us for example to something like this:
Al khalid = Type 69Mk. II G

125 mm smoothbore gun = 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)


At least its a bit closer to Al Khalid now.


----------



## Imran Khan

> As far as I can think because of the terrain in BD is different than Pakistan.


 
as we see now all bangldeshi tanks are light tanks without type-69.

type-69
type-62 light tank
type-59 light tank
type-54 light tank
yatagan made in turky light tank

in future there in no place of these light tanks .whole world i going to heavy tanks

- Type 80/85/88 - Type 90/96 - MBT 2000 - Type 98/99 - T-72 - M-84 - M-95 - PT-91 - M-2001 - T-80 - T-84 - T-90 - T-95

these all new tanks if not good for terrain in BD .so whats your tank regments future tank?????????????.


----------



## blain2

Good effort by BD. Folks the requirements are different for Pakistan and BD. There is much less tank country in BD than what Pakistan has to deal with. As Pakistan does not need an expensive tank like the Leo or Abrams and can operate with an AK, T-84 and AZ mix, similarly BD Army can make upgrades to their existing inventory which is much more cost effective and allows for very decent capability upgrades to their Armoured Corps.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh is relatively flat so heavy tanks I assume should not be a problem for us. There are no serious budgetary constraints for BD to purchase 50 heavy tanks over 3 years but I still think air defence should be a priority for BD. I think more likely the will is not there to offend the Indians so we do not buy the new stuff. A pity for BD but this attitude should change soon.


----------



## Imran Khan

leonblack08 said:


> you compared it with the older version.comparing with the new version takes us for example to something like this:
> Al khalid = Type 69Mk. II G
> 
> 125 mm smoothbore gun = 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
> 
> 
> At least its a bit closer to Al Khalid now.




as you happy but its its 120mm gun on your own army info


----------



## leonblack08

imran khan said:


> as we see now all bangldeshi tanks are light tanks without type-69.
> 
> type-69
> type-62 light tank
> type-59 light tank
> type-54 light tank
> yatagan made in turky light tank
> 
> in future there in no place of these light tanks .whole world i going to heavy tanks
> 
> - Type 80/85/88 - Type 90/96 - MBT 2000 - Type 98/99 - T-72 - M-84 - M-95 - PT-91 - M-2001 - T-80 - T-84 - T-90 - T-95
> 
> these all new tanks if not good for terrain in BD .so whats your tank regments future tank?????????????.



You know Bangladesh has more than 200 rivers!!for a small country this figure is very large.Only north-west part of the country is capable of large scale tank battle.
moreover BD is densely populated,appx. 1000 people per square meter.If in case we are attacked by India,which is the only country which could attack BD other than Myanmar,I think we would need ATGMs more than anything else!
The army is also considering buying new tanks,may be yatagans(though it is not confirmed).
However I read in another forum that these upgraded tanks are better than Indian T-72 tanks in all aspects,although I am not sure how accurate the statement is.


----------



## Beskar

leonblack08 said:


> You know Bangladesh has more than 200 rivers!!for a small country this figure is very large.Only north-west part of the country is capable of large scale tank battle.
> moreover BD is densely populated,appx. 1000 people per square meter.If in case we are attacked by India,which is the only country which could attack BD other than Myanmar,I think we would need ATGMs more than anything else!
> The army is also considering buying new tanks,may be yatagans(though it is not confirmed).
> However I read in another forum that these upgraded tanks are better than Indian T-72 tanks in all aspects,although I am not sure how accurate the statement is.



Well in that case, you guys definitely need ATGMs. How about forming a whole unit of AT warfare? Cost effective damage to stop the armour dead in its track!


----------



## Imran Khan

bezerk86 said:


> Well in that case, you guys definitely need ATGMs. How about forming a whole unit of AT warfare? Cost effective damage to stop the armour dead in its track!



already they go for that pakistan will sale BD 750 bakters shiken with 3300 rokets they can enjoy at any war time with this dangrus boy.

also KRL 122 MBRL sale by pakistan play important role as i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

bezerk86 said:


> Well in that case, you guys definitely need ATGMs. How about forming a whole unit of AT warfare? Cost effective damage to stop the armour dead in its track!



LOL!!


----------



## Beskar

leonblack08 said:


> LOL!!



Did i miss something?  I was actually serious lol.


----------



## leonblack08

bezerk86 said:


> From what i remember, Al Khalid was never for sale to Bangladesh in the first place. But i MIGHT be wrong. Any reliable source?
> 
> Thank you.



I think this is solid:
In June 2003, Pakistan also decided to export Al-Khalid tanks to Bangladesh and to upgrade military-to-military relations with Bangladesh

PAKISTAN DEFENCE PRODUCTION: PROSPECTS FOR DEFENCE EXPORT


----------



## m15t3r7

al khalid is way batter then type 69


----------



## leonblack08

I also asked before how it compares with the Arjun tanks,which is I think T-90.Don't have any details about Arjun tanks..anyone here??


----------



## leonblack08

Weight 58.5 tonnes
Length 10.638 m
Width 3.864 m
Height 2.32 m
Crew 4 (commander, gunner, loader and driver)
Armor steel/composite Kanchan armour.
Primary
armament 120 mm rifled tank gun
LAHAT anti-tank missile
HEAT, APFSDS, HESH Rounds
Secondary
armament HCB 12.7mm AA MG
Mag 7.62mm Tk715 coaxial MG
Engine MTU 838 Ka 501 diesel
1400 hp (1040 kW)
Power/weight 24 hp/tonne
Suspension hydropneumatic
Ground clearance 0.45 m
Fuel capacity 1610 Litre
Operational
range 450 km
Speed 72 km/h


----------



## leonblack08

However Arjun tanks are not up to the mark as Indian Army say in its summer trial in 2008, the Arjun "was found to have low accuracy, frequent break down of power packs and problems with its gun barrel", and "the tanks also had problems with consistency, recorded failure of hydropneumatic suspension units and shearing of top rolls" as well as a "deficient fire control system", "low speed in tactical areas", and "the inability to operate in temperatures over 50 degrees celcius.
But I like the design of Arjun tank,probably because its similarity with the leopard tank.So it seems Al-Khalid is the best tank in the sub-continent.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Al Khalid is also superior to the T-90. Why? Well, the stats I'm about to show you as well as the fact that we employ hundreds of T-80, which the T-90 is largely based off of. 

Basic Specifications AK VS T-90

Crew

AL-Khalid = 3
T-90 = 3

Combat Weight

Al-Khalid = 46,000 kg
T-90 = 46,500 kg

Power-to-weight ratio

Al-Khalid=26.08hp/t
T-90=18.06hp/t

Engine

Al-Khalid = 1200 horsepower
T-90 = 840 horsepower

Maximum Speed

Al-Khalid = 72 km/hr
T-90 = 65 km/hr

Maximum Range

Al-Khalid = 450 kms
T-90 = 500


Armament

Al-Khalid
1 x 125 mm gun 125mm Smooth Bore, Chrome Plated, Auto fret aged
Circular Carousel Type: (Cassette Type) 22 Rounds / Minute 6-8
1 x 12.7mm remote controlled anti aircraft machine gun
1 x 7.62mm machine gun 

T-90
1 x 125mm 2A46M smoothbore gun with 43 rounds.
1 x 12.7mm NSVT anti-aircraft gun with 300 rounds. [1]
1 x 7.62mm PKT co-axial machine gun with 2000 rounds.

Also the Indians are having quite a bit of problems with the T-90. Here's an article highlighting just a few problems. 

T-90 S is a Dud, it can&#8217;t fire far enough. | Frontier India Strategic and Defence - News, Analysis, Opinion

There are a few sentences in this article that are disinformation from the Indian side when they compare the AK to their sloppy T-72 upgrades...

But just note the problems they are having, it's widely recognized.


----------



## leonblack08

Hmmm...I also read Al-Khalid 2 project is also on the pipeline,may in this forum.That means our Indian friends will certainly feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Imran Khan

leonblack08 said:


> Hmmm...I also read Al-Khalid 2 project is also on the pipeline,may in this forum.That means our Indian friends will certainly feel uncomfortable!



alkhalid 2 will jointly turkey pakistan 5th genration tank .


----------



## JK!

As Charles Yeager a USAF pilot put it "you gotta rememeber its the man not the machine"

During the 1973 Israeli Arab war the alleged "superior" Syrian tanks of the time ie T55s and T62s were being knocked out by Israeli Shermans a world war 2 vintage machine.

My point is that just because statistics favour one machine on paper is not necessarily an accurate truth in reality.


----------



## leonblack08

JK! said:


> As Charles Yeager a USAF pilot put it "you gotta rememeber its the man not the machine"
> 
> During the 1973 Israeli Arab war the alleged "superior" Syrian tanks of the time ie T55s and T62s were being knocked out by Israeli Shermans a world war 2 vintage machine.
> 
> My point is that just because statistics favour one machine on paper is not necessarily an accurate truth in reality.



As far as BD armed personnel are concerned,they are well trained and professional.
I agree with you though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> As far as BD armed personnel are concerned,they are well trained and professional.
> I agree with you though..



ya, rite... Bangladesh has got many brilliant engineers and so does Pakistan...
I think Bangladesh and Pakistan should jointly start breaking new grounds on this...that would help us both...


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> I also asked before how it compares with the Arjun tanks,which is I think T-90.Don't have any details about Arjun tanks..anyone here??



Arjun!! you dont need any details to know about it...just know that its got the lowest quality of all the tanks...and as far as I know, 36 units were built since the '71 war... Correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## leonblack08

This is the completely upgraded Type-69 MK II G MBT.Compare it with the second picture below which is not fully upgraded.Although main gun is 120mm smoothbarrel but the armour is different in the completely upgraded one.



compare to this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mhacsan

imran khan said:


> its hart you but you can't compeare a tank wich made in 60s and a tank wich makes in 2000s.first of all type-69 and copy of type-90 is not same even its type-69 mk2000000000.secend alkhalid has world letest eqepmnt wich you can see only armor is 600mm wich is world no1 armor this time.you can read clearly whats alkhalid is.
> 
> *Specifications
> Weight 48 tonnes
> Length 10.07 m
> Width 3.50 m
> Height 2.40 m
> Crew 3
> 
> Armour 600 mm ERA, composite, & RHAe[1]
> Primary
> armament 125 mm smoothbore gun
> Secondary
> armament 12.7 mm antiaircraft, 7.62 mm coaxial machine guns
> Engine 12-cylinder diesel model 6TD-2
> 1,200 hp (895 kW)
> Power/weight 26 hp/tonne
> Transmission torsion-bar
> Operational
> range 500 km
> Speed 72 km/h *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *type-69 mkll
> 
> Specifications
> Weight 36.7 tonnes[1]
> Length 6.24 m (Hull)[1]
> Width 3.3 m[1]
> Height 2.80 m
> Crew 4
> Armor 203 mm
> Primary
> armament 100/105 mm rifled tank gun
> Secondary
> armament 7.62 mm coaxial and bow machine guns, 12.7 mm antiaircraft machine gun
> Engine diesel
> 580 hp[1] (430 kW)
> Power/weight 15.8 hp/tonne[1]
> Suspension torsion-bar
> Speed 50 km/h[1] *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its looks baby tank in front of new tanks




Bro you need to appreciate this effort from BD, except ridicule it in any sence. though they are a different class Tanks, but on part of BD its a great effort to find their own feet and standup to the indians which always threaten them.
My prays and encouragment is alway with my BD brothers, keep up the good work,as Pakistan and BD has joined hands in defence cooperation and INSHALLAH this will carry on for the years to come n will learn alot from each other experties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

leonblack08 said:


> This is the completely upgraded Type-69 MK II G MBT.Compare it with the second picture below which is not fully upgraded.Although main gun is 120mm smoothbarrel but the armour is different in the completely upgraded one.
> 
> 
> 
> compare to this:





Leon the tank in the first photo only has ERA added on two sides of the turret, there's no other conspicuous visible difference in armour.


----------



## leonblack08

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Leon the tank in the first photo only has ERA added on two sides of the turret, there's no other conspicuous visible difference in armour.



I think you missed the blocks on the fully upgraded ones.I am no military expert but this looks different than the first one.
The main gun is same for both the pics,i.e. 120mm.

It is also reported upgraded one has NBC suit.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Yeah maybe its not ERA but fixed armour plates added on in a slanted manner just like on AK.


----------



## Al-zakir

Improved version defiantly looks better and also a commendably achievement by BD engineer. We are to be proud of them. Now we can build as many as we want according to our need. I am waiting to see the Al-Zarar in BD soil soon. I understand it's being build in Bangladesh with help form our Pakistani brother. As BD's economy grow, I would like to see some Al-Khalid in the near future. Let us crank a notch or two. let us give migraine headache to India. What say brothers?????????


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Improved version defiantly looks better and also a commendably achievement by BD engineer. We are to be proud of them. Now we can build as many as we want according to our need. I am waiting to see the Al-Zarar in BD soil soon. I understand it's being build in Bangladesh with help form our Pakistani brother. As BD's economy grow, I would like to see some Al-Khalid in the near future. Let us crank a notch or two. let us give migraine headache to India. What say brothers?????????



Upgrading of T-59s to Al-Zarrar already started I think with Pakistani help.The Type 69s were upgraded with the help of Chinese experts.Surely our army engineers have done excellent work.

Al-Khalid may be procured once upgrading the existing tanks are complete.Though it is not confirmed

P.S. To give headache to India,we will have to look what hardware our Hasina Madam buys for our military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acer

What the difference if weapons are with chinese or pakistan 
Buy as much as you can ..Those weapons will be lesser head ache with bangladesh military


----------



## Kansu

In the 3. page of the discussion,i saw a wrong information.it was about T-84 Yatagan tanks.
The T-84 Yatagan is not Turkish production.it is ukrainian and its difference than a standart T-84 is its 120MM gun allows to fire standart NATO ammo.
it was offered us with very good options.it could be convereted to a real destruction machine by our engineers but later we decided to go for our own tanks.and you see,the tank will be ready in 2012.the know-how expenses and a single prototype costs 500M dollars.


----------



## leonblack08

Kansu said:


> In the 3. page of the discussion,i saw a wrong information.it was about T-84 Yatagan tanks.
> The T-84 Yatagan is not Turkish production.it is ukrainian and its difference than a standart T-84 is its 120MM gun allows to fire standart NATO ammo.
> it was offered us with very good options.it could be convereted to a real destruction machine by our engineers but later we decided to go for our own tanks.and you see,the tank will be ready in 2012.the know-how expenses and a single prototype costs 500M dollars.



Actually it is the mistake of the website he quoted it from.Bangladesh does not have Yatagan.I heard about the Turkish tank project


----------



## khaled_m_ali

leonblack08 said:


> As far as I know BD has a total of 450 tanks but not all of them are type 69.There are type 59 tanks which are also undergoing upgrades.When completed those can be compared with Al Zarar.Army is considering upgrades of old tanks over procurement of new tanks.
> T 54/55 tanks are being converted to self propelled howeitzers by the army engineers.



Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

khaled_m_ali said:


> The Al-Zarrar is no where near the T-69 Mk.II G, whatever you might say.
> 
> The T-69 Mk.II G is armed with a license built version of the M256 120mm smoothbore main gun, the gun on the T-69 Mk.II G is comparable to the guns on the M1A2 Abrams, Leopard-2 and Merkava-4 (which are the best MBTs in the world. The 125m gun on the Al-Zarrar and Al-Khalid by contrast is a lackluster system. The 125mm has superior range but the 120mm features greater accuracy and more powerful munitions. options
> 
> The principal difference between the Al Zarrar and the Bangladeshi T-69 Mk.II G are as follows:
> 
> * 120mm smoothbore main gun with FCS and automatic loader with ability to fire all NATO standard projectiles including specially modified Ukranian 120mm Reflek's ATGMs.
> * 1,200 hp engine replacing the original 730hp engine standard of Bangladesh Army tanks.
> * Front and side skirt ERA protection.
> * Armour slab on glacis.
> 
> The Bangladesh Army's Type 69 Mk. II G MBT is the most powerful Type 69/Type 59 upgrade ever carried out. If you want to compare then let us start with the main armament. The Pakistani Al Zarrar MBT is equipped with a 125mm Russian smoothebore main gun that also equips the T-72 , which were made target practise by allied forces during the Gulf war, while the Bangladeshi Type 69 Mk. II G MBT is armed with a Chinese copy of the M256/L44 120mm smoothebore that is carried on the Leopard II, M1A2 and Merkava IV MBTs (the best MBTs in the world today). The Bangladeshi tank can also fire ATGMs unlike the Al Zarrar.
> 
> Then you have the armoured protection. The Al-Zarrar lacks frontal armour protection for its hull, where as the Bangladeshi tank has got ERA slabs all throughout the front hull and surrounds of the turret. ERA is said to be optional for the Al-Zarrar.
> 
> The Al-Zarrar is also underpowered compared to the Type 69 Mk. II G MBT. The Bangladeshi tank is equipped with a 1,200hp engine, while the Al-Zarrar only has a 730hp engine. The 730hp engines used to equip the older Bangladeshi Type-69/59 MBTs.
> 
> The only thing that the T-69 Mk.II G has in common with the Al-Zarrar is the night time operations systems (night time driving and fighting systems). Otherwise everything else is superior.
> 
> The Type 69 Mk. II G should be confidently able to defeat all T-72, T-69, T-59, T-55/54 MBTs due to these reasons.
> 
> There are quite a few valid reasons why we decided to standardize the 120mm NATO standard smoothbore guns.
> 
> 1. Superiority of 120mm smoothbore over Communist 125mm counterparts.
> 2. Denial of ammunition stockpiles to the enemy during war.
> 3. Compatibility with NATO/Western forces.
> 
> There were many rumours that Bangladesh Army would procure Pakistani built Al Zarrar upgrade kits for all T-59/69/79 MBTs. It is a fact that Pakistan aggressively marketed this tank to Bangladesh but the Army was probably not impressed with the tank and conditions put forward by the Pakistanis. They want $1.6 million (USD) for each Al-Zarrar MBT, meaning almost $600 million! Also Pakistan is viewed as an unstable country thus supply of spare parts might be a problem and the fact is Pakistan has to import most of the sophisticated components from overseas to build their tanks. These components are coming from China so why should the Bangladesh Army act foolishly by paying extra to the middle man when it can directly purchase the upgrade kits from the Chinese? Chinese technical teams provided support to their Bangladeshi counterparts and they jointly upgraded the tanks locally in a facility that is fully capable of building tanks and special military vehicles.
> 
> The Bangladesh Army also acquired license to manufacture MANPADS, rifles, artillery shells and other military equipment from China to decrease reliance on foreign countries. Currently the military is broadening its suppliers and acquiring more advanced military technologies from strategic partners such as Turkey who are offering a whole new gateway of modernization for our armed forces. Turkey will be the second largest defence supplier to Bangladesh soon after China as it is selling all kinds of modern military hardware to Bangladesh that other countries cannot sell or match in terms of quality, price and condition.
> 
> The Bangladesh Army's Type 69 Mk. II G MBTs are expected to fight mainly against Indian and Myanmarese T-72 MBTs. India has domestically manufactured T-72s, while Myanmar imported some 139 basic T-72S from somewhere.
> 
> Bangladeshi Type 69 Mk. II G: 120mm smoothbore main gun, 12.7mm HMG, 2 x 7.62mm GPMG, 6 x Smoke grenade launchers, 1,200 hp engine, ERA, FCS, LRF, BC, FSS, digital communications, GPS etc. Compared to the Bangladeshi upgraded tank the Al Zarrar's main downside is less powerful engine, inferior armament and armor and lack of crew comfort.
> 
> Unfortunately Bangladesh cannot export these tanks not because China will not allow them but because we need these tanks until every last one is replaced by Yatagan MBTs.



thank you sir, a very informative post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wave69

T-69 what ever you say belongs to dinousars era !!! just like T-59, al-zarrar and the rest. cosmatic make-up of any kind on these obsolete machines in my opinion is waste of time and money !!!


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## Raquib

wave69 said:


> T-69 what ever you say belongs to dinousars era !!! just like T-59, al-zarrar and the rest. cosmatic make-up of any kind on these obsolete machines in my opinion is waste of time and money !!!



its not T-69 dude, its T-69 Mk. II G, the upgraded version of T-69.

And before you join the debate I think you should read the following posted before by khaled_m_ali:



*The Al-Zarrar is no where near the T-69 Mk.II G, whatever you might say.*
The T-69 Mk.II G is armed with a license built version of the M256 120mm smoothbore main gun, the gun on the T-69 Mk.II G is comparable to the guns on the M1A2 Abrams, Leopard-2 and Merkava-4 (which are the best MBTs in the world. The 125m gun on the Al-Zarrar and Al-Khalid by contrast is a lackluster system. The 125mm has superior range but the 120mm features greater accuracy and more powerful munitions. options

The principal difference between the Al Zarrar and the Bangladeshi T-69 Mk.II G are as follows:

* 120mm smoothbore main gun with FCS and automatic loader with ability to fire all NATO standard projectiles including specially modified Ukranian 120mm Reflek's ATGMs.
* 1,200 hp engine replacing the original 730hp engine standard of Bangladesh Army tanks.
* Front and side skirt ERA protection.
* Armour slab on glacis.

The Bangladesh Army's Type 69 Mk. II G MBT is the most powerful Type 69/Type 59 upgrade ever carried out. If you want to compare then let us start with the main armament. The Pakistani Al Zarrar MBT is equipped with a 125mm Russian smoothebore main gun that also equips the T-72 , which were made target practise by allied forces during the Gulf war, while the Bangladeshi Type 69 Mk. II G MBT is armed with a Chinese copy of the M256/L44 120mm smoothebore that is carried on the Leopard II, M1A2 and Merkava IV MBTs (the best MBTs in the world today). The Bangladeshi tank can also fire ATGMs unlike the Al Zarrar.

Then you have the armoured protection. The Al-Zarrar lacks frontal armour protection for its hull, where as the Bangladeshi tank has got ERA slabs all throughout the front hull and surrounds of the turret. ERA is said to be optional for the Al-Zarrar.

The Al-Zarrar is also underpowered compared to the Type 69 Mk. II G MBT. The Bangladeshi tank is equipped with a 1,200hp engine, while the Al-Zarrar only has a 730hp engine. The 730hp engines used to equip the older Bangladeshi Type-69/59 MBTs.

The only thing that the T-69 Mk.II G has in common with the Al-Zarrar is the night time operations systems (night time driving and fighting systems). Otherwise everything else is superior.

The Type 69 Mk. II G should be confidently able to defeat all T-72, T-69, T-59, T-55/54 MBTs due to these reasons.

There are quite a few valid reasons why we decided to standardize the 120mm NATO standard smoothbore guns.

1. Superiority of 120mm smoothbore over Communist 125mm counterparts.
2. Denial of ammunition stockpiles to the enemy during war.
3. Compatibility with NATO/Western forces.

There were many rumours that Bangladesh Army would procure Pakistani built Al Zarrar upgrade kits for all T-59/69/79 MBTs. It is a fact that Pakistan aggressively marketed this tank to Bangladesh but the Army was probably not impressed with the tank and conditions put forward by the Pakistanis. They want $1.6 million (USD) for each Al-Zarrar MBT, meaning almost $600 million! Also Pakistan is viewed as an unstable country thus supply of spare parts might be a problem and the fact is Pakistan has to import most of the sophisticated components from overseas to build their tanks. These components are coming from China so why should the Bangladesh Army act foolishly by paying extra to the middle man when it can directly purchase the upgrade kits from the Chinese? Chinese technical teams provided support to their Bangladeshi counterparts and they jointly upgraded the tanks locally in a facility that is fully capable of building tanks and special military vehicles.

The Bangladesh Army also acquired license to manufacture MANPADS, rifles, artillery shells and other military equipment from China to decrease reliance on foreign countries. Currently the military is broadening its suppliers and acquiring more advanced military technologies from strategic partners such as Turkey who are offering a whole new gateway of modernization for our armed forces. Turkey will be the second largest defence supplier to Bangladesh soon after China as it is selling all kinds of modern military hardware to Bangladesh that other countries cannot sell or match in terms of quality, price and condition.

The Bangladesh Army's Type 69 Mk. II G MBTs are expected to fight mainly against Indian and Myanmarese T-72 MBTs. India has domestically manufactured T-72s, while Myanmar imported some 139 basic T-72S from somewhere.

Bangladeshi Type 69 Mk. II G: 120mm smoothbore main gun, 12.7mm HMG, 2 x 7.62mm GPMG, 6 x Smoke grenade launchers, 1,200 hp engine, ERA, FCS, LRF, BC, FSS, digital communications, GPS etc. Compared to the Bangladeshi upgraded tank the Al Zarrar's main downside is less powerful engine, inferior armament and armor and lack of crew comfort.

Unfortunately Bangladesh cannot export these tanks not because China will not allow them but because we need these tanks until every last one is replaced by Yatagan MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

khaled_m_ali said:


> The Type-69 Mk.II G MBT is superior to the Al-Zarrar MBT for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. The T-69 Mk.II G sports a superior main gun, a 120mm smoothbore, which has greater accuracy and munitions options than the 125mm smoothbore featured in the Al-Zarrar.
> 
> 2. The T-69 Mk.II G has superior protection. It features extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor) and SAP (Side Armor Protection).
> 
> 3. The T-69 Mk.II G has the capability to fire missiles from the main gun.
> 
> 4. The T-69 Mk.II G has superior crew comfort. The Al-Zarrar still basically offers the same crew comfort as the T-54 and T-55 MBTs.
> 
> 5. The T-69 Mk.II G has a superior 6TD 1200hp (895kW) supercharged 12-cylinder engine, while the Al-Zarrar has a far inferior 730hp diesel engine.
> 
> 6. The T-69 Mk.II G has a superior Power/Weight Ratio of at least 26hp/tonne while the Al-Zarrar has a mere 18.25hp/tonne.
> 
> 7. The T-69 Mk.II G has more recent and advanced electronic, communications, laser and other systems.



Dude i had to take exception to this post because it has a number of errors in it.
You claim that the tank has greater crew comfort and space, yet it does not seem to have a larger turret and also It would be fair to say that the tank would have the same torsion bar suspension. How is this more comfortable?

The turret has ERA but if you look at a Al Zarrar it has a completely different turret shape which is additional armour. The ERA is in the same location on the T-69-3 and is not on top of appliqué. How is this more effective? there is also a HUGE gap in the protection on the left side of the vehicle.

The TI seems to be hardly visible. CAre to point it out? It's is fairly clear to see on pretty much every other MBT around, yet hardly visible on the tank you are a fan of.

BOTH tanks have the capability to fire missile from the main gun.

A supercharged engine is great........It is also a greater maintenance issue, which adds to the logistical issues that may occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

khaled_m_ali said:


> The Type-69 Mk.II G MBT is superior to the Al-Zarrar MBT for the following reasons:



Theoretical comparison mind you. 



> 1. The T-69 Mk.II G sports a superior main gun, a 120mm smoothbore, which has greater accuracy and munitions options than the 125mm smoothbore featured in the Al-Zarrar.



Accuracy is generally better on Rifled guns if the one on T-69 MK.II was a rifled 120mm, if you compare smoothbore vs. smoothbore, then 125mm provides higher KE for the round than would 120mm smoothbore gun.


> 2. The T-69 Mk.II G has superior protection. It features extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor) and SAP (Side Armor Protection).



ERA is typically an add-on feature. AZ and AK are both fully compatible with ERA and it can be applied as and when necessary.



> 3. The T-69 Mk.II G has the capability to fire missiles from the main gun.



The capability exists on the AK, but not AZ. The downside of this capability is the impact on the gun life.


> 4. The T-69 Mk.II G has superior crew comfort. The Al-Zarrar still basically offers the same crew comfort as the T-54 and T-55 MBTs.



See Key's point above. Until and unless you change the basic design and layout of a T-69, it would be hard to increase creature comfort. 



> 5. The T-69 Mk.II G has a superior 6TD 1200hp (895kW) supercharged 12-cylinder engine, while the Al-Zarrar has a far inferior 730hp diesel engine.
> 6. The T-69 Mk.II G has a superior Power/Weight Ratio of at least 26hp/tonne while the Al-Zarrar has a mere 18.25hp/tonne.



Any original content, BD documentation that show the specs (by original content, I do not mean forums)?. It would be good to compare the Hp/tonnage ratio as your numbers do not sound accurate. I suspect AK is heavier than your T-69 and has a 1200HP engine with a documented ratio of 25hp/ton. ::: DEPO - Defence Export Promotion Organization :::
T-69 is a lighter tank and typically this ratio is not done with the ERA on. So I am just wondering what the calculations come out to be in case you have this data available. Otherwise we will go along with what you are claiming.



> 7. The T-69 Mk.II G has more recent and advanced electronic, communications, laser and other systems.



This is a very general way of suggesting something is better. You have to state the specific components so we can do a fair comparison. On the AZ, the following parameters were optimized besides the engine in order to allow the tank to continue operating in the PA service:
- 125mm Smooth Bore Gun
- 700 HP Engine with compatible power train 
- Compatible Gun Control and Fire Control System
- Add-on Armour / Explosive Reactive Armour

All basic things but those that are needed for operations in day/night in the current threat scenario.

AZ with the redesigned glacis and turret.
http://www.depo.org.pk/images/7/39al-zarrar.JPG

By the way, I have yet to see pictures of the BD T-69 MKII. Are there any posted here or elsewhere?

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

Blan I found some on a number of Bengali fora apart from the one with the guy leaning on the tank there only seem to be a few bad images from (by the looks of it) from the independence parade in Bangladesh .


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keysersoze

I would love to continue this discussion but the only images i could see were very grainy ones on the forum you mention. If someone could post a clearer image. then this can move forward..


----------



## Al-zakir

Keysersoze said:


> I would love to continue this discussion but the only images i could see were very grainy ones on the forum you mention. If someone could post a clearer image. then this can move forward..



Here we go. BD members can correct me If I got the wrong tank. I believe this is the upgraded version.

type 69 MK. II G


----------



## Raquib

Keysersoze said:


> I would love to continue this discussion but the only images i could see were very grainy ones on the forum you mention. If someone could post a clearer image. then this can move forward..


----------



## khaled_m_ali

You guys have got the right tank all right.

Most strangely these tanks (which were deployed during the recent Pilkahana massacre) have no side-armour protection and some ERA panels missing. I have no idea why it is so. Anyone have any suggestions?

Other pictures (at BMF) show the completely upgraded MBTs, which have all round ERA protection and side-armour protection.


----------



## leonblack08

khaled_m_ali said:


> You guys have got the right tank all right.
> 
> Most strangely these tanks (which were deployed during the recent Pilkahana massacre) have no side-armour protection and some ERA panels missing. I have no idea why it is so. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Other pictures (at BMF) show the completely upgraded MBTs, which have all round ERA protection and side-armour protection.



May be they are yet to be fully upgraded or taken off some purpose,no idea.
This one has it all:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khaled_m_ali

leonblack08 said:


> May be they are yet to be fully upgraded or taken off some purpose,no idea.
> This one has it all:



Thanks bro.

Externally this seems to be a completely upgraded tank. Don't know about the interior though.

Those 'grainy' pictures are the ones that show the totally upgraded tanks; I have personally seem them at the parade. Unfortunately there are no high quality pics of that.


----------



## zraver

If it has a thermal/FLIR its not very good, the imaging panel of what might be a thermal in a couple of the pics is way too small. Side protection is ehh at best, it has no mantlet and the armor layout for the additional applique/ERA is funky.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

This tank is what all this fuss is about !?! From a quick visual rundown it doesn't look superior to the Al Zarrar at all.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

^KB. Yeah it doesn't, except for the power pack. But is comparison with AZ the first thing that comes to mind?


----------



## zraver

Al-zakir said:


> Here we go. BD members can correct me If I got the wrong tank. I believe this is the upgraded version.
> 
> type 69 MK. II G



Correct me if I am wrong, but I see rifling in the barrel. Only 2 other Islamic states use 120mm rifled guns- Iran (Chieftain) and Jordan (Challenger). Other than that, India and the UK use them as well. Who supplied the gun to Bangladesh?


----------



## khaled_m_ali

deleted...


----------



## Raquib

zraver said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I see rifling in the barrel. Only 2 other Islamic states use 120mm rifled guns- Iran (Chieftain) and Jordan (Challenger). Other than that, India and the UK use them as well. * Who supplied the gun to Bangladesh*?



China.....


----------



## mil-avia

*With and without reactive armour :






Related links : posts # 1 and # 46 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Visitors in front of a Type 69 II-G tank and some ordnance shells, a soldier describing these weapons to the former during a military hardware exhibit commemorating Independence Day in Tejgaon AFB March 2010, the man at right is a cop : 

*


----------



## Zabaniyah

What kind of ammunition is fired by those Type-69s? Do they include KE rounds with DU penetrator?


----------



## mil-avia

*In two columns Victory Day 2010 parade :










Turning its turret at right Independence Day 2008 parade :








In a column Independence Day 2005 parade before adding reactive armour :








Another parade photo (date unknown) :








Four photos in this post. The first photo (largest) shot by Ershad Ahmed, related photos by Ershad Ahmed in post # 240 of another thread*


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> What kind of ammunition is fired by those Type-69s? Do they include KE rounds with DU penetrator?



all nato round


----------



## mil-avia

*Very large photo of Type 69 II-G tanks column on Tejgaon AFB runway before reactive armour were added, 1580 × 1042 pixels : 

 *


----------



## eastwatch

mil-avia said:


> *Very large photo of Type 69 II-G tanks column on Tejgaon AFB runway before reactive armour were added, 1580 × 1042 pixels :
> 
> *



What is the function of a 'Reactive Armour'?


----------



## Mech

eastwatch said:


> What is the function of a 'Reactive Armour'?



In simple terms, its an armour designed to 'react' in some manner to a projectile in order to minimize damage to the occupants.

Now, you have two variations of the reactive armour. Explosive and non-explosive....

Sourcing from wiki...
Explosive type.


> An element of explosive reactive armour consists of a sheet or slab of high explosive sandwiched between two plates, typically metal, called the reactive or dynamic elements. On attack by a penetrating weapon, the explosive detonates, forcibly driving the metal plates apart to damage the penetrator. Against a shaped charge, the projected plates disrupt the metallic jet penetrator, effectively providing a greater path-length of material to be penetrated. Against a long rod penetrator, the projected plates serve to deflect and break up the rod.
> 
> The disruption is attributed to two mechanisms. First, the moving plates change the effective velocity and angle of impact of the shaped charge jet, reducing the angle of incidence and increasing the effective jet velocity versus the plate element. Second, since the plates are angled compared to the usual impact direction of shaped charge warheads, as the plates move outwards the impact point on the plate moves over time, requiring the jet to cut through fresh plate material. This second effect significantly increases the effective plate thickness during the impact.
> To be effective against kinetic energy projectiles, ERA must use much thicker and heavier plates and a correspondingly thicker explosive layer. Such "heavy ERA," such as the Soviet-developed Kontakt-5, can break apart a penetrating rod that is longer than the ERA is deep, again significantly reducing penetration capability.
> Explosive reactive armour has been valued by the Soviet Union and its now-independent component states since the 1980s, and almost every tank in the eastern-European military inventory today has either been manufactured to use ERA or had ERA tiles added to it, including even the T-55 and T-62 tanks built forty to fifty years ago, but still used today by reserve units.
> ERA tiles are used as add-on (or "appliqué") armour to the portions of an armoured fighting vehicle that are most likely to be hit, typically the front (glacis) of the hull and the front and sides of the turret. Their use requires that the vehicle itself be fairly heavily armoured to protect the vehicle and its crew from the exploding ERA; usually, ERA cannot be mounted on the less heavily armoured sides or rear of a vehicle.
> A further complication to the use of ERA is the inherent danger to anybody near the tank when a plate detonates (disregarding that a HEAT warhead explosion would already present a great danger to anybody near the tank). Although ERA plates are intended only to bulge following detonation, the combined energy of the ERA explosive, coupled with the kinetic or explosive energy of the projectile, will frequently cause explosive fragmentation of the plate. The explosion of an ERA plate creates a significant amount of shrapnel, and bystanders are in grave danger of serious or fatal injury. As a result, infantry needs to operate some distance from vehicles protected by ERA in combined arms operations.



Non-explosive..


> NERA and NxRA operate similarly to explosive reactive armour, but without the explosive liner. Two metal plates sandwich an inert liner, such as rubber. When struck by a shaped charge's metal jet, some of the impact energy is dissipated into the inert liner layer, and the resulting high pressure causes a localized bending or bulging of the plates in the area of the impact. As the plates bulge, the point of jet impact shifts with the plate bulging, increasing the effective thickness of the armour. This is almost the same as the second mechanism that explosive reactive armour uses, but it uses energy from the shaped charge jet rather than from explosives.
> 
> Since the inner liner is not explosive itself, the bulging is less energetic than on explosive reactive armour, and thus offers less protection than a similarly-sized ERA. However, NERA and NxRA are lighter and completely safe to handle (and safe for nearby infantry), can theoretically be placed on any part of the vehicle, and can be packaged in multiple spaced-out layers if necessary. A key advantage of this kind of reactive armour is that it cannot be defeated via tandem warhead shaped charges, which employ a small forward warhead to detonate ERA before the main warhead fires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*On a truck side view :* 




*Related image : Ukrainian upgraded T-64B (BM Bulat) tank turret reactive armour*


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'd assume the Type-69's 120mm NATO compatible gun is also Ukrainian?


----------



## mil-avia

*A crew atop the back of a Type 69 II-G tank outside of its turret, main cannon of another tank of same type partly visible :* 




*Related image : Type 69-II M tank four views diagram*


----------



## mil-avia

*Five photos showing Type 69-II G tanks parade in 2005 or earlier :* 























*Related link : Gulf War Iraqi armour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Type 69 II-G tanks with reactive armour during Victory Day 2011 parade on Tejgaon AFB runway:* 







*Two photos in this post. The 2nd photo was earlier shared by Extra Terrestrial in post # 808 of another thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

neolithic said:


> *Type 69II-G tanks with reactive armour during Victory Day 2011 parade on Tejgaon AFB runway :*



looks like the armour has improved!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

in last couple of year we have enhance our armored corps capability significantly .



> The Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The &#8220;G&#8221; suffix is abbreviated for &#8220;Gai&#8221; in Chinese or simply &#8220;Modified&#8221;.
> 
> All Bangladesh Army Type 59/69/79 MBTs are being upgraded to this new standard at present locally at the Army&#8217;s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.
> 
> The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:
> 
> &#8226; 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
> &#8226; Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
> &#8226; Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
> &#8226; Modern fire control system
> &#8226; Combat data link
> &#8226; Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
> &#8226; NBC suite
> &#8226; 1,200 hp diesel engine
> &#8226; Thermal sights
> &#8226; Semi-automatic loader
> &#8226; Laser warning receiver
> &#8226; Laser range finder
> &#8226; Range of new ammunition
> &#8226; Fire fighting equipment
> &#8226; Communications equipment
> &#8226; Navigation equipment + GPS
> &#8226; Jamming equipment
> 
> The first batch of Type 69 Mk. II G main battle tanks participated in the Independence Day parade at the national parade square, located in Tejgaon, Dhaka.
> 
> Modernisation of the Type 69 tanks were a milestone in the history of the Bangladesh Army as it demonstrated the capability of its engineers who were successfully able to convert an ageing platform to a modern tank capable of combat against all tanks in the enemy&#8217;s inventory.


----------



## Haseebullah

leonblack08 said:


> I was wondering does these tanks stand any chance against *Al-Khalid* or Arjun tanks?


It hurts me for you to have asked that question.For whatever the cost AK will stand besides you.Have my word for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Large photo of Type 69 II-G tanks column on Tejgaon AFB runway 2005 or earlier before reactive armour were added, 1100 × 710 pixels :* 



*Reactive armour were added probably in 2006. Related photo in post # 99.*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Haseebullah said:


> It hurts me for you to have asked that question.For whatever the cost AK will stand besides you.Have my word for it!



We already ordered the MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Zabaniya said:


> We already ordered the MBT-2000



how many mbt-2000's have bda ordered????


----------



## Zabaniyah

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> how many mbt-2000's have bda ordered????



Around 44....


----------



## kobiraaz

1st regiment. More will be ordered gradually after getting delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Front view shortly before sunset (photo shot in February 2009) :*




*Related thread.*


----------



## neolithic

*Very very large rear angle view of Type 69 II-G tanks and part view of a white armoured personnel carrier, 2560 × 1920 pixels :* [URL="http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img850/9393/2493080dscn3631.jpg&via=mupload&newlp=1"]

[/URL]

*This photo shot in February 2009. Related images in post # 174 of another thread.*


----------



## M.H.J.

Bangladesh Army's Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank
.........................................................................

The Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The &#8220;G&#8221; suffix is abbreviated for &#8220;Gai&#8221; in Chinese or simply &#8220;Modified&#8221;.

All Bangladesh Army Type 59/69/79 MBTs are being upgraded to this new standard at present locally at the Army&#8217;s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.






Bangladesh type 69 mk ii g main battle tank image by Eagle_Flights on Photobucket
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/825/39103010150406909137030.jpg[/IMG]
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/574824_229267360514719_135153656592757_429139_1517120247_n.jpg
[IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/529886_228962960545159_135153656592757_428453_143587666_n.jpg























The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:

&#8226; 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
&#8226; Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
&#8226; Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
&#8226; Modern fire control system
&#8226; Combat data link
&#8226; Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
&#8226; NBC suite
&#8226; 1,200 hp diesel engine
&#8226; Thermal sights
&#8226; Semi-automatic loader
&#8226; Laser warning receiver
&#8226; Laser range finder
&#8226; Range of new ammunition
&#8226; Fire fighting equipment
&#8226; Communications equipment
&#8226; Navigation equipment + GPS
&#8226; Jamming equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 62311


This baby monster still works?


----------

